
Learning to Design RNA - human_scientist
https://openreview.net/forum?id=ByfyHh05tQ
======
jaked89
Check out the Eterna game.

~~~
human_scientist
[https://eternagame.org/](https://eternagame.org/)

This is RNA Design for humans as a game! Also: A trained human outperforms
current AI approaches for RNA Design.

